# first attempt at an aquascape



## leedsrhinojohn (18 Apr 2013)

first attempt at an aquascape. not an expert by any stretch but can you experts out there tell me if its good bad or ok and what I did right and wrong


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (18 Apr 2013)

A bigger pic now i've sussed it out


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2013)

Looks good John.  Any details about your setup?  Lighting/CO2/Ferts/Substrates etc?


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (18 Apr 2013)

hi steve
its low tech, lighting is 2 54 watt t5, ferts is a home made solution from dry ferts, no pressurised co2 but dose liquid carbon everyday


----------

